# întrebarea vs întrebări



## Radrook

I translated the following Romanian sentences to both English and Spanish.
Did I mess up by translating întrebarea and întrebări the same way?


 Puneţi întrebări clare şi oferiţi context. 　
Explicaţi succint întrebarea, pentru a evita neînţelegerile.　


English:

Ask questions clearly and include context.
Give brief answers to questions in order to avoid misunderstandings.　

Spanish:

Haga sus preguntgas claras e incluya el contexto.
Conteste las preguntas con brevedad para evitar malos entendimientos.
　​


----------



## farscape

The English translation for this one (Puneţi întrebări clare şi oferiţi context) is great. Not so for this one: "Explicaţi succint întrebarea, pentru a evita neînţelegerile." It should be "Explain briefely the question to avoid misunderstandings/confusion)".

I can't comment on the Spanish translations 

Later,
.


----------



## Radrook

Thanks!



"Why are the two Romanian words for "questions" spelled differently?"


----------



## farscape

Întrebare - singular for question
Întrebări - plural

I'm a bit lost here: since you mentioned  translation, I thought you knew the difference 
However, using the singular form in the second sentence and the plural in the first makes sense in Romanian.


Later,

.


----------

